

World cup 2014 stadiums in 3D - showwebgl
https://sketchfab.com/soy502

======
facorreia
From another angle:

[http://fotos.estadao.com.br/protesto-em-brasilia-protesto-
em...](http://fotos.estadao.com.br/protesto-em-brasilia-protesto-em-frente-ao-
estadio-nacional-de-brasilia-questiona-custo-do-mane-
garrincha,galeria,7590,203858,,,0.htm?pPosicaoFoto=10#carousel)

